# CSX Derailment at Harpers Ferry/Maryland Heights



## stx (Dec 21, 2019)

I thought anyone who’s walked or bicycled across the freight bridge at Harpers Ferry would be interested in this derailment from last night. No one was injured, but seven cars derailed and two empty cars ended up in the Potomac. The walkway, which I’ve always been a little wary of as it’s only separated from (very slow-moving) CSX traffic by a chain link fence, was damaged and cars landed where people often stop to regroup before or after crossing. There were some icy patches on local roads last night. I think this bridge was built in 1894 with a very tight curve as it enters the tunnel. The curve was opened slightly when that end of the tunnel was later widened when another track was added in a Y. https://www.foxnews.com/us/freight-train-cars-derail-potomac-river-west-virginia


----------



## tim49424 (Dec 21, 2019)

stx said:


> I thought anyone who’s walked or bicycled across the freight bridge at Harpers Ferry would be interested in this derailment from last night. No one was injured, but seven cars derailed and two empty cars ended up in the Potomac. The walkway, which I’ve always been a little wary of as it’s only separated from (very slow-moving) CSX traffic by a chain link fence, was damaged and cars landed where people often stop to regroup before or after crossing. There were some icy patches on local roads last night. I think this bridge was built in 1894 with a very tight curve as it enters the tunnel. The curve was opened slightly when that end of the tunnel was later widened when another track was added in a Y. https://www.foxnews.com/us/freight-train-cars-derail-potomac-river-west-virginia



Just saw the pictures on msnbc. Wow. I'm glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 21, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> Just saw the pictures on msnbc. Wow. I'm glad nobody was hurt.



But the shareholders! LOL!!


----------



## BuffaloBoy (Dec 21, 2019)

Typical Fox news (biased Republican news of course!), I clicked on stx link for the derailment video. It was almost 2 and 1/2 minutes but the first 2 minutes were Republican drivel and only the last half minute were about the derailment. Uggh!


stx said:


> I thought anyone who’s walked or bicycled across the freight bridge at Harpers Ferry would be interested in this derailment from last night. No one was injured, but seven cars derailed and two empty cars ended up in the Potomac. The walkway, which I’ve always been a little wary of as it’s only separated from (very slow-moving) CSX traffic by a chain link fence, was damaged and cars landed where people often stop to regroup before or after crossing. There were some icy patches on local roads last night. I think this bridge was built in 1894 with a very tight curve as it enters the tunnel. The curve was opened slightly when that end of the tunnel was later widened when another track was added in a Y. https://www.foxnews.com/us/freight-train-cars-derail-potomac-river-west-virginia


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 22, 2019)

This messes up one of my favorite hikes -- Park in Weaverton, (free parking at the Appalachian Trail crossing), cross the tracks and hike the towpath 2.5 miles to Harper's Ferry, where once can cross the bridge, and visit the town, or hike up to Jefferson Rock. I guess I can still hike the towpath and climb the Maryland Heights Trail, as this doesn't require crossing the bridge. 

This bridge, by the way, carries the Appalachian Trail across the Potomac, s for now, the Appalachian Trail is not passable between West Virginia and Maryland. Hope there aren't any thru-hikers who were relying on this connection.


----------

